# Dow Jones hits 12407.63......



## DB008 (27 December 2006)

Just wanting to know what everyone thinks about the Dow Jones hitting new highs. ASX is also going through the roof. How much longer can it go on for? In the past month, Dow has been going nuts. My question to everyone is, "Pull back coming or not"???? 
Any predictions where it's going to end up in Feb/Mar 2007


----------



## theasxgorilla (27 December 2006)

I've been watching the S&P500 closely myself.  The next few days should be interesting as there was a significant sell-off just before Christmas.  This brought price down towards an up trend line.  It seems that the trend line did not provide support and after yesterday's trade it's now providing overhead resistance.

http://asxsifting.blogspot.com/2006/12/s-finally-taking-breather.html


----------



## swingstar (27 December 2006)

The trend has definitely weakened, but there are no signs of a top IMO.


----------



## Dr Doom (27 December 2006)

The Dow has topped, due to bad housing data this week, GDP next week. The insiders are selling


----------



## wayneL (27 December 2006)

Dr Doom said:
			
		

> The Dow has topped, due to bad housing data this week, GDP next week. The insiders are selling




I think that's true. But in the great unwashed masses, there is still a major disconnect between sentiment and economic fundamentals.

Facts as they exist in reality, and the reportage of them, have diverged markedly in the US. 

Joe six-pack believes that all is rosy in the US economy, but increasingly he is tapped out and unable to keep consuming, but he still believes all is well.

Here is one article that reflects the dishonesty in reporting. 



			
				Barry Ritholtz said:
			
		

> As sub par as Retail sales were this holiday season, the Media coverage was even more disappointing. Perhaps I shouldn't be so surprised, but here it is: The reportage by major media of the holiday season ranged from "not bad" to "pretty awful."
> 
> There were all too many column inches that merely repeated Industry press releases; At the same time, there was a surprising dearth of skepticism. Otherwise respectable media morphed into mere dictation machines. Retail reporting took on the air of relentless cheerleading, as shopping became a competitive sport.
> 
> ...




Goebbels would be proud of his creation.


----------



## theasxgorilla (7 January 2007)

The S&P500 closed on Friday at it's lowest in almost a month.  MACD divergence began as far back as October and now is accelerating to the downside.


----------



## greggles (8 November 2017)

What a run it has been for the Dow Jones since early 2009. Incredible. Pity it hasn't been the same here in Australia.






Has the US economy over the last nine years justified such a bull run... or is the DJIA just about due for a pullback? Surely it can't go on too much longer? It's been an almost 400% increase since early 2009.

On a side note: would anyone care to hazard a guess why volume has increased so dramatically since early 2017?


----------



## Smurf1976 (8 November 2017)

greggles said:


> would anyone care to hazard a guess why volume has increased so dramatically since early 2017?




I've been wondering that.

At first I thought it was an error but charts from various sources all show it so presumably it's correct.

What's really noticeable is that it was a sudden step change in volume and not something which happened gradually. A huge volume increase and it has been like that constantly since it happened. No idea but there must be some reason given it's a pretty big jump in volume.


----------



## myrtie100 (8 November 2017)

It was administrative...
https://stockcharts.com/articles/do...ith-that-intraday-volume-on-the-dow-indu.html


----------



## SuperGlue (9 November 2017)

greggles said:


> Pity it hasn't been the same here in Australia.




I'm sure some US institutions are slowly unloading US stocks and getting in dirt cheap Aussie stocks now. 
Just my  thoughts


----------



## greggles (9 November 2017)

myrtie100 said:


> It was administrative...
> https://stockcharts.com/articles/do...ith-that-intraday-volume-on-the-dow-indu.html



Thanks Myrtie, interesting article.


----------



## greggles (13 December 2017)

Dow Jones now less than 500 points from 25,000. Interesting times. My guess is it will break through the 25,000 barrier on sheer exuberance alone. There appears to be nothing stopping the U.S. market at the moment. A 24% gain in the last 12 months is simply incredible.


----------

